# Firefox/bloquer les pub



## edern.f (19 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, 

Alors voilà, je souhaiterais utiliser firefox mais impossible de bloquer la totalité des annonces comme sur Safari grâce à Adguard. 
Avez-vous des astuces ou applications qui permettent d'éviter d'être envahi ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2021)

Salut,

Avec "privacy badger" --> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/privacy-badger17/


----------



## edern.f (19 Avril 2021)

Oui je connais les extensions, mais je n’arrive pas à l’installer que la version iOS 
Aucun endroit n’est dédié aux extensions


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2021)

edern.f a dit:


> Oui je connais les extensions, mais je n’arrive pas à l’installer que la version iOS
> Aucun endroit n’est dédié aux extensions


Oupss, désolé, je croyais que c'était pour MacOS....
n'utilisant pas iOS, je ne saurais te conseiller...


----------



## edern.f (19 Avril 2021)

Pas de souci !


----------



## peyret (19 Avril 2021)

edern.f a dit:


> Pas de souci !


En fouillant sur le net, ai trouvé ceci --> https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/firefox-focus/id1055677337


----------



## edern.f (19 Avril 2021)

Je vais regarder ça de plus près, merci !


----------

